# Orchid Fair Alberta 2012



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

I was supposed to post this last month but I was really really busy. Between Orchids, friends, family and work. Finally got thing to slow down so here it is.



























One of my favourite species!

helenae:











Very cool terrarium/vivarium I dont know what to call it.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

This is cool I forgot the name though. I saw one article from AOS magizine 2008 when they feature KrullSmith. 


























paph appletonianum


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

Huge Catt
















Bruno??


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

philippinense x haynaldium


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

A member of our society of saskatchewan owns this masd. I think it got award best pleurothalid??





















villosum











rothschildianum
















*Best appletonianum I have ever seen! Super Dark colours 
*


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

Another roth


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

They listed it a s philippinense but I am pretty sure this is a praestans!
















delenatii






delenatii alba






armeniacum growing in basket. Doesn't compare with JPMC's not even close! But still nice.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

armeniacum in wooden slat


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

living wall??


----------



## Dido (Mar 21, 2012)

great pics thanks for sharing with us looks like a great show, cannot wait till Dresden in a few days. 

What is the name of the nearly with Phrag in the first pics


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

The one with reserve champion? I believe its a besseae


----------



## Dido (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah this one under the pic with te reserve Champion. 

I find this one is extremly beautiful


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah the pinkish white one.. Unfortunately I don't know the name of that flower. I Sorry! Maybe someone else will know.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow what a show. Looks like it was a huge one! That appletonianum kicked butt! It might be the hainense varity


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2012)

I think it's real appletonianum. Leaves are green compared to hainanense leaves. It was a big show. There are lots of stuff there but I got side tracked shopping instead.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Ah the pinkish white one.. Unfortunately I don't know the name of that flower. I Sorry! Maybe someone else will know.



Maybe Silver Eagle?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tour! Great photos. I couldn't make it up there this year; had to work and besides, road conditions were pretty bad because of the snow storm...good for you guys that you made it all the way from Sask!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2012)

What a great show!


----------



## jblanford (Mar 21, 2012)

WOW!! A lot of great looking Paphs at that show, Thank you for posting... Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 22, 2012)

looks like a nice show


----------



## Chuck (Mar 23, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Ah the pinkish white one.. Unfortunately I don't know the name of that flower. I Sorry! Maybe someone else will know.



It's Phrag. Dale Drever.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2012)

Chuck said:


> It's Phrag. Dale Drever.



I want it.


----------

